# Rn bsn cpc



## coder17 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am a RN BSN CPC with 4 years HCC coding and 3 years Hedis experience. I am seeking a remote opportunity as an auditor. Contact me for my resume.

Thank you!


----------



## Jdoles (Aug 13, 2012)

*Location?*

Hey! I just noticed your post. Where are you located? I am a recruiter and we are need of on-site auditors in some areas. If you are interested please reply and I will give you all the information. 

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

